
Google Hangouts: now simpler, faster, more beautiful - cleverjake
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2015/08/google-hangouts-now-simpler-faster-more.html
======
senectus1
not. not faster, especially in big group hangouts.

Not morte beautiful, just more green.

and accidental hangout calls or video sessions are still waaaaay to easy to
trigger.

